# Rice Hangover



## inchrisin (May 15, 2016)

Every time I have a rice dish I feel horrible the next day.  Just wiped out and sluggish.  I'm pretty sure that it's because the carbs break down into sugars and it's hard on my kidneys and liver.  Strangely, I don't have a problem with other starches.  Potatoes and pastas and breads are fine.  

I'm wondering if there's anything I can add to my rice meals to make them a little more agreeable and so that I don't regret them tomorrow.  For today, I'm just going with a smaller portion.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 15, 2016)

I suggest a couple of glasses of rice wine to go with the rice. At least you'll have an explainable reason for the hangover.


----------



## RPCookin (May 15, 2016)

My only problem is that when I make my porcini mushroom rice, I just eat too much.


----------



## LizStreithorst (May 15, 2016)

Have you tried using brown rice?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2016)

inchrisin said:


> Every time I have a rice dish I feel horrible the next day.  Just wiped out and sluggish.  I'm pretty sure that it's because the carbs break down into sugars and it's hard on my kidneys and liver.  Strangely, I don't have a problem with other starches.  Potatoes and pastas and breads are fine.



What else are you eating with the rice that you're not eating with the other carbs? 

Rice is one of the the easiest foods to digest. I doubt that it's causing your problem.


----------



## inchrisin (May 16, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> Have you tried using brown rice?



That's actually a really good idea.  I've just been eating jasmine.  I'll try brown and a few types of wild rice and see if I can get out of bed the next morning.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 16, 2016)

Wild rice is not actually rice, but a grain specific to the Americas.  Balck rice, or as it's also called, Forbidden Rice has higher antioxident properties than even blue berries.  It's actually a nutritious for of rice.  And yes, though rice is easily digested, it does indeed spike your blood sugar, and is hard on the kidneys and every other organ in your body.  It, like white bread and potatoes, converts its simple starch into sugar and pumps it very rapidly into your blood stream.  My advice, being a diabetic who is sensitive to such things, is to eat rice sparingly, along with high fiber foods such as beans, peas, and other legumes.  They help control the rate that sugars are fed into the bloodstream.  Eat whole grains.  Substitute wild rice, black rice, at the very least brown rice instead of white rice.  You can also substitute whole grain barley, wheat berries, steel cut oats, or groats for rice in many dishes.  I don't know your age, but because of poor nutritional knowledge, and eating the wrong kinds of food, and too much of them (though I was in otherwise great shape and health, at age 40, I was diagnosed with diabetes.  Don't be me.  Life gets more complicated in a hurry after you become diabetic.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> And yes, though rice is easily digested, it does indeed spike your blood sugar, and is hard on the kidneys and every other organ in your body.  It, like white bread and potatoes, converts its simple starch into sugar and pumps it very rapidly into your blood stream.



If blood sugar is the issue, it doesn't make sense that he doesn't have the same reaction to bread, pasta and potatoes. There must be something else going on.

I'm asking again - what else are you eating with the rice? Having protein with it will slow down digestion and reduce how quickly it raises blood sugar.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2016)

inchrisin said:


> Every time I have a rice dish I feel horrible the next day.  Just wiped out and sluggish.  I'm pretty sure that it's because the carbs break down into sugars and it's hard on my kidneys and liver.  Strangely, I don't have a problem with other starches.  Potatoes and pastas and breads are fine.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I can add to my rice meals to make them a little more agreeable and so that I don't regret them tomorrow.  For today, I'm just going with a smaller portion.


 If you rinse the rice well ('til the water runs clear) before cooking it will remove some of the starch from the outer surface of the raw rice. Might this help?

Also, cooked starch is partially digested during the chewing process (can't remember the name of the chemical in saliva which does it - it's a long time since we did it in school) and if you don't chew starchy foods well enough you can feel horrible. Easy to forget this when you're eating something like a forkful of small grains of rice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## medtran49 (May 16, 2016)

Maybe you have auto-brewery syndrome.  Reason I know about this is we took our granddaughter out to a very nice Italian restaurant and she made an absolute pig out of herself.  I don't mean that in a bad way.  We ordered a bunch of appys besides our dinners to let her experience some of the foods.  She ate a bunch of foods she had never eaten before, loved them, and put away more food than her grandpa who is about 3 times her weight and 2-1/2 times her size can eat at his best.  She then managed to eat dessert on top of that, chocolate mousse with fresh strawberries.  On the way home, she started gigling uncontrollably and talking nonsense.  Once we got home, she was rolling around on the floor being silly with the pugs, ended up crawling into the laundry basket I had left out before we left (a tall skinny one), and just generally acting goofy.  In short, she was acting like she was drunk even though she hadn't had a drop of alcohol.  Just as I was beginning to get worried enough to take her to an ER, she calmed down, started acting normally, and then went to sleep.  Was a little draggy and didn't seem to remember much about how she was acting (whether embarrassed or real memory loss not sure) the next day but fine other than that.  Fortunately, it seems to have been a one time thing so far, so I figure it was the combo of the quantity and the carb-loaded, rich foods she ate.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Maybe you have auto-brewery syndrome...



If this is what it is, it's extremely rare and is considered an infection. It seems unlikely that he would only react to rice and not other refined carbs, though.


----------



## tenspeed (May 16, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> If you rinse the rice well ('til the water runs clear) before cooking it will remove some of the starch from the outer surface of the raw rice.



I don't know what the requirements are in England, enrichment of white rice with B1, B3, and iron is required by law in the United States to replace some of the nutrients lost in the milling process.  Rinsing rice also rinses away the enrichments.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 17, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> I don't know what the requirements are in England, enrichment of white rice with B1, B3, and iron is required by law in the United States to replace some of the nutrients lost in the milling process.  Rinsing rice also rinses away the enrichments.


Hmm, I didn't know that. Will look it up to see if the same applies here.

EDIT. As far as I can discover this doesn't apply in the UK. However, rice isn't the staple that it is in some countries (and we don't have much beriberi over here ;-) .)

On the other hand, "white" (ie not wholemeal/wholewheat) flour for bread making has to be enriched with iron, thiamin (Vitamin B1), nicotinic acid or nicotinamide  (ie vitamin B3) and calcium carbonate.


----------



## inchrisin (May 22, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> If blood sugar is the issue, it doesn't make sense that he doesn't have the same reaction to bread, pasta and potatoes. There must be something else going on.
> 
> I'm asking again - what else are you eating with the rice? Having protein with it will slow down digestion and reduce how quickly it raises blood sugar.



A glass of beer (Normally doesn't make me hung over in moderation) and soy sauce.  It'll just be a meal of rice, or maybe some chicken on top.  I'm leaning more towards moderation of all these things, and I'll try to mix in barley and wild rice, as mentioned above.  ^^^


----------



## inchrisin (May 22, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> I don't know what the requirements are in England, enrichment of white rice with B1, B3, and iron is required by law in the United States to replace some of the nutrients lost in the milling process.  Rinsing rice also rinses away the enrichments.



I think if I'm relying on starches like rice and potatoes for nutrients than I'm in trouble anyway.  I'll add more broccoli into the mix.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2016)

Have you seen a doctor for this.  You may have an allergic reaction to rice, or you may be diabetic.

While rinsing rice before cooking does remove some of the added nutrients, rinsing also removes contaminants, such as arsenic, and pesticides.  Rice grown in certain parts of the world have arsenic in them, including rice grown anywhere in the U.S. where cotton farms were converted to rice farms.  Chemicals used in protecting the cotton plants had arsenic in them, which was absorbed into the ground.  When I eat rice, I eat brown rice, black rice, or wild rice.  None of the are great for my blood sugar, but sometimes, ya just need some rice and butter, or gravy.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2016)

inchrisin said:


> A glass of beer (Normally doesn't make me hung over in moderation) and soy sauce.  It'll just be a meal of rice, or maybe some chicken on top.  I'm leaning more towards moderation of all these things, and I'll try to mix in barley and wild rice, as mentioned above.  ^^^



Hmm, maybe it's the *soy sauce* and not the rice?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 26, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Hmm, maybe it's the *soy sauce* and not the rice?




That was my thought too, Kay.


----------

